# Southport Rally Updated



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

New rally added to the rally listing just in case some of you would like to join us there

Pleasurelands Southport Rally

Jacquie


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Come on everybody , lets have some more names for this event please. We went last year for the 1st time. Its a good event right in the middle of town. The live music event is just over the road from the hard standing motorhome park, the sea ( when it makes an comes in twice a day ) is only over the road also. Morrisons for shopping & their famous breakfasts is 2 mins walk away. Lets all support this great event!!!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

If any of you want to book to attend the Summer Classics Music in the Park at Southport I have just added the details to the rally listing

Southport Rally

Jacquie


----------

